# Just some Recurve Hunter pRon



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Let me brag a little...


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

I love this slingshot so much, I'm even ready to give it a name...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sir Gilbert the Distinguished is my recommendation. Glad you like your sling man, Roger makes a great shape.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice slingshot, happy shooting !!


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

Congrats, you're lucky I didn't get to that thread before you did 

Enjoy!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice shooter!


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

I have to say, the more I shoot with this SS - the more I like it. It's chubby design, which I didn't completely understand in the beginning, makes much more sense now. The frame lays in the palm very firmly, and when you find that comfy grip - the design allows you to place the SS almost immediately in the hand. Just wanted to share.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Just wanted to share.

Got my holster today. Roger can put any imprint on the holster - wolves, dragons, hornets etc. But I thought that this imprint will be the coolest:


----------



## Pilgramie (Jul 15, 2013)

Really nice! happy shooting!


----------

